# Enhanced Fujita Scale: nova escala para Tornados



## Vince (6 Fev 2007 às 10:48)

No dia 1 de Fevereiro entrou em vigor uma nova escala de classificação de tornados, a Enhanced Fujita Scale, baseada na anterior escala Fujita que classifica os tornados consoante os estragos.

Esta escala passa a usar as designações EF0 a EF5. Mais informações podem ser lidas no artigo da Wikipedia e neste post com algumas explicações sobre a mudança no blogue do Jeff Masters.

Os violentos tornados de sexta-feira passada na Florida que provocaram 20 mortos já foram classificados desta forma.


----------



## Seringador (6 Fev 2007 às 12:26)

*Re: Nova classificação de Tornados*

Granda Vince foste o unico que te lembraste dessa importante actualização ocorrida em Outubro do ano passado 

Aqui podem ver o documento mais detalhado, este já está guardado

http://www.wind.ttu.edu/EFScale.pdf


----------



## kimcarvalho (6 Fev 2007 às 12:41)

*Re: Nova classificação de Tornados*



Seringador disse:


> Granda Vince foste o unico que te lembraste dessa importante actualização ocorrida em Outubro do ano passado
> 
> Aqui podem ver o documento mais detalhado, este já está guardado
> 
> http://www.wind.ttu.edu/EFScale.pdf



Uma coisa que não entendi bem, esta nova escala de medição é de uso e aceitação internacional ou apenas para os cowboys?  
Não vi nada nela que merecesse tal alteração a não ser para os meninos dos EUA serem diferentes.

É que como eu sou claramente _anti-americanices_ ainda mais me custa ver quando eles decidem por si sós as regras . 
Enfim e depois temos de nos adaptar a eles


----------



## Vince (6 Fev 2007 às 12:55)

*Re: Nova classificação de Tornados*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Uma coisa que não entendi bem, esta nova escala de medição é de uso e aceitação internacional ou apenas para os cowboys?
> Não vi nada nela que merecesse tal alteração a não ser para os meninos dos EUA serem diferentes.
> 
> É que como eu sou claramente _anti-americanices_ ainda mais me custa ver quando eles decidem por si sós as regras .
> Enfim e depois temos de nos adaptar a eles



Acho que é uma escala americana, mas não tens que te adaptar se não quiseres. Por isso é que eles decidiram usar o EF0,EF1, etc, em vez do tradicional F0, F1, etc. Ninguém está a impôr nada a ninguém. Como os tornados mais devastadores costumam ser sobretudo um problema dos americanos, é natural que eles se preocupem mais com o assunto do que outros países.
Naquele blogue que eu citei o Jeff Masters resume o porquê da mudança:



> The new scale replaces the old Fujita Scale, which required winds of a tornado to be much higher in order to get an F3 or higher rating. Modern engineering studies have determined that devastating damage can occur at much lower wind speeds, and that the Fujita Scale did a poor job of correlating between damage and wind speed. For example, tornadoes capable of causing incredible damage (EF 5 rating) are now known to occur at wind speeds of 200 mph and higher. On the old F-Scale, an F-5 rating started at 261 mph.


----------



## Seringador (6 Fev 2007 às 12:56)

*Re: Nova classificação de Tornados*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Uma coisa que não entendi bem, esta nova escala de medição é de uso e aceitação internacional ou apenas para os cowboys?
> Não vi nada nela que merecesse tal alteração a não ser para os meninos dos EUA serem diferentes.
> 
> É que como eu sou claramente _anti-americanices_ ainda mais me custa ver quando eles decidem por si sós as regras .
> Enfim e depois temos de nos adaptar a eles



Não é bem assim Kim 
Esta actualização identifica de uma melhor forma os efeitos e danos provocados pelos tornados e é por etses que a identificação da intensidade de um tornado é tida em conta, isto já era efectuado, mas as estrutiras desenvolveram-se, assim como arquitectura e os materiais usados e para quantificar os prejuízoa, tanto para o estado como para os seguros e o cidadão comum.
Aconselho a uma leitura atenta do documento de 111 paginas.
Acho-o importante pq nesta actualização a responsabilização e a identificação de ene situações danosas são salvaguardadas, enter outras coisas, pq o seguro morreu de velho, aqui quem é que é responsável pelos danos as seguradoras tentam sempre manipular e fugir ás suas responsabilidades,
Lá definem áreas de risco, nomeadamente de viulnerabilidade, e se uma estrutura estiver incluída nessas áreas o seguro é diferente no preço no âmbito e no pagamento dos danos e além disso serve para delinear tabelas de diferentes prémios de seguros, assim ninguém fica desportegido pelos custos dos danos e parece que não, incute um melhor ordenamento do território ou pelo menos acautela mais o meio e a ocupação do solo...
e como existe cada vez maior área ocupada e utilizada é necessário identificar todas as correlações daí inerentes face aum susceptibilidade de ocorrência de determinado fenómeno, que sendo aliado a um melhor conhecimento da vulnerabilidade, poderá ajudar a encontrar a responsabilização...

desculpem mas entusiasmei-me


----------



## kimcarvalho (6 Fev 2007 às 13:08)

*Re: Nova classificação de Tornados*



Vince disse:


> Acho que é uma escala americana, mas não tens que te adaptar se não quiseres. Por isso é que eles decidiram usar o EF0,EF1, etc, em vez do tradicional F0, F1, etc. Ninguém está a impôr nada a ninguém. Como os tornados mais devastadores costumam ser sobretudo um problema dos americanos, é natural que eles se preocupem mais com o assunto do que outros países.
> Naquele blogue que eu citei o Jeff Masters resume o porquê da mudança:





Seringador disse:


> Não é bem assim Kim
> Esta actualização identifica de uma melhor forma os efeitos e danos provocados pelos tornados e é por etses que a identificação da intensidade de um tornado é tida em conta, isto já era efectuado, mas as estrutiras desenvolveram-se, assim como arquitectura e os materiais usados e para quantificar os prejuízoa, tanto para o estado como para os seguros e o cidadão comum.
> Aconselho a uma leitura atenta do documento de 111 paginas.
> Acho-o importante pq nesta actualização a responsabilização e a identificação de ene situações danosas são salvaguardadas, enter outras coisas, pq o seguro morreu de velho, aqui quem é que é responsável pelos danos as seguradoras tentam sempre manipular e fugir ás suas responsabilidades,
> ...



Mas eu não discuto que não seja um problema maioritáriamente americano, ou que a nova clasificação não seja melhor que a anterior. Mas daí a reunirem-se decidirem e o resto do mundo que se adapte. Lá este fen
omeno é em maior escala, pelo menos é o que me é transmitido pelos media , mas tornados existem em toda a partre e ao que vejo cada vez com maior frequência!  Esperem lá que isto é típicamente cowboy. Estas decisões arbitrárias são a cara chapada do que são os EUA no mundo e se como eu, todos fizessem o mesmo eles morriam era de abandono e isolamento!


----------



## Seringador (6 Fev 2007 às 13:46)

*Re: Nova classificação de Tornados*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Mas eu não discuto que não seja um problema maioritáriamente americano, ou que a nova clasificação não seja melhor que a anterior. Mas daí a reunirem-se decidirem e o resto do mundo que se adapte. Lá este fen
> omeno é em maior escala, pelo menos é o que me é transmitido pelos media , mas tornados existem em toda a partre e ao que vejo cada vez com maior frequência!  Esperem lá que isto é típicamente cowboy. Estas decisões arbitrárias são a cara chapada do que são os EUA no mundo e se como eu, todos fizessem o mesmo eles morriam era de abandono e isolamento!



Boas Kim,
Não estou a discutir o imperialismo americano, estou a falar, no documento em si e, eles não estão à espera que o mundo os adopte, estão é a olhar pelo interesses, pq existem tornado F2 que fazem mais estragos que um F4 e aí é que reside actualização, pq nestes últimos anos conseguiu-se saber mais sobre os tornados, tanto ao nível de formação como de causadores de avultados prejuízos.:assobio: 
Não quero discutir o que o resto do mundo vai fazer em relação às novas designações eles fizeram-no a pensarem neles e em tudo o que se relaciona com a identificação, catalogação, cálculo e custos desses eventos
E se europa também começasse a catalogar, classificar e sobretrudo responsabilizar as pessoas não estariam à espera de 3/4 anos de indemenizações estatais e/ou seguros...


----------



## mocha (6 Fev 2007 às 14:12)

*Re: Nova classificação de Tornados*

sem duvida pra ler com atenção quando tiver masi tempo, este assunto interessa me


----------



## Santos (14 Fev 2007 às 00:58)

*Re: Nova classificação de Tornados*

Para não estar a abrir novos tópicos vou aproveitar este para informar o facto de se terem registado dois tornados em França no passado dia 11 .

Foram nas localidades de Soulosse-sous-Saint-Elophe, tendo este feito 8 feridos e o outro na localidade de Équeurdreville.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Mar 2012 às 09:22)

Fica aqui um grafismo interessante sobre os efeitos dos tornados, de acordo com a "Enhanced Fujita Scale", colocada no AccuWeather.com no seguimento destes últimos tornados nos EUA:







http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/infographic-tornado-damage-fujita/62319


----------



## irpsit (6 Mar 2012 às 20:48)

EF5: you wake up and you see white walls around you. You wondered where you are. You realize you are at a hospital. You were one of the few lucky ones to be rescued alive. Your entire town was levelled.

EF6: you don't wake up. Your body was never found because you were dismembered.

Obviamente estou a brincar com coisas sérias. Mas a violência é tal dum EF5 que provavelmente é um risco de vida estar dentro de uma casa, mesmo numa cidade. Felizmente os EF5 são bastante raros. 

As vezes pergunto-me qual é a velocidade máxima de um vento na Terra, ao longo da história do nosso planeta. Noutros planetas, como Saturno, mas também por motivos diferentes, os ventos chegam a atingir 1000km/h.


----------

